# Kinky sex details - do you tell your friends?



## LaceyRain3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you tell friends about kinky sex details with your spouse?

I recently realized that my hubby has been telling his best friends some details about our sex life. 

We're in our fifties. We've been together since we were teenagers and still have dear friends from those teenage years that we see on occasion. Actually they started out as HIS friends - they're guys - but I consider them my friends too since we've known each other for so long. We are all good people and I consider them special in my life.

These last few years my libido had kicked into high gear and Hubby and I have been trying some new things and it's been really fun for us. We've been enjoying ourselves and getting a little wild. Or rather I've been getting wild and he has been going along with it. He doesn't have much of an imagination but I do!

So recently he went on a fishing trip with them and when they got back I noticed some looks that I couldn't figure out. They were sort of admiring glances I'd guess you'd have to say. At first I was puzzled but then I just knew that he had told them some of the kinky things I'd been doing. 

I didn't bother asking him if he told them because I know he would lie if he thought I'd get mad. There was a vague comment made in a joking way by one of them that could NOT have been a coincidence. 

At first I felt embarrassed, then felt betrayed. I thought this was private stuff.

But then I realized these were his dearest friends from childhood. He grew up with them and went through his teenage years with them (and with me). Perhaps this is what guys do to make themselves feel manly? To talk about how wild his wife is - to make them envy him? Or how well he satisfies his wife and drives her wild with desire?

I moved past being embarrassed because I sensed admiration coming from them not ridicule.

Then I started to feel kind of proud of our sex life....we're not dead yet and we're going to enjoy life to the fullest! I don't care if you know how kinky I am - I'm having fun! 

Soooo....Guys - do you ever share kinky sex details about your spouse with your best friends? Gals- has this ever happened to you? I feel like I need to know more to help settle me down. I feel a little rattled


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

it's easier for guys to talk about this among other guys as this is like hunters hanging up their kill on the walls... for many guys, it is a sense of achievement and a good ego/pride booster


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

My boyfriend and I don't share the details with our friends in a bragging sort of way. We will sometimes make references, say for example if one of my friends is threatening to cut her husband off for a while, I might say, "Oh, I wouldn't cut D off...that would be punishing myself. Better to make him do X to me over and over and over." Kind of a joke, but not entirely untrue either. 

If he told people details, whether or not I'd get mad about it would depend on what he was telling them and why, and who they were. I'm going to be more upset if he's telling my dad than if he's telling a total stranger that I'm never going to meet. And as for me telling people, I think he would probably feel pretty similar to me. 

I don't think a person's sex life is something to be ashamed off or hidden away, but at the same time, it doesn't need to be on display for the entire world either. And of course, sometimes you just gotta talk about it, right? lol


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Never told anybody. 

But all open on forums.

Maybe Internet just encourages people to talk and express freely.


----------



## LaceyRain3 (Oct 13, 2010)

malmale said:


> it's easier for guys to talk about this among other guys as this is like hunters hanging up their kill on the walls... for many guys, it is a sense of achievement and a good ego/pride booster


Thanks Malmale, that's along the lines I was thinking, I was just surprised not to have noticed sooner. He's probably been doing it all along I just didn't notice. OR - because our activities have been a little unusual lately he's been bragging more and it;s been more noticeable. Thanks for responding.


----------



## malmale (Oct 5, 2010)

LaceyRain3 said:


> Thanks Malmale, that's along the lines I was thinking, I was just surprised not to have noticed sooner. He's probably been doing it all along I just didn't notice. OR - because our activities have been a little unusual lately he's been bragging more and it;s been more noticeable. Thanks for responding.


for me i do not really trust frens and the information that i will part to them, but if i were to brag, it would be either in forums or with others that i do not consider as frens...


----------



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

We have a unique relationship with a female friend of my wife and myself. We have shared our personal and sexual habbits in the past. I thought our kinky play might have been personal, but it wasn't. My wife not only told her that she gives me prostate massages with a dildo or the strapon, she showed her pics that my wife took.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

feel free to tell us too


----------



## LaceyRain3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow Dutch - I feel like I escaped with just the "telling" of it.

Photo's huh? Note to self. . . no cameras!

It seems that our adventures in semi-public places are not so kinky after all!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

LaceyRain3 said:


> These last few years my libido had kicked into high gear and Hubby and I have been trying some new things and it's been really fun for us. We've been enjoying ourselves and getting a little wild. Or rather I've been getting wild and he has been going along with it. He doesn't have much of an imagination but I do!


This sounds just like me & my hubby's situation!! I can say that a few years back, all the guys at my husband's work used to complain about their wives & their lagging sex lives, husband used to joke right along with them -how he only had sex # of times, once for each child. 

I can say he has not tried to keep it a secret that things have changed in the bedroom. I know he doesn't give "details", but he has shared with a few guys there -which made it all over the workplace -that his wife has suddendly become a Nympho, on occasion has attacked him when he gets home & has greeted him at the door with lingerie. So now he gets razzed pretty often. 

A little embarrasing when we have a work paid Dinner with all of them & their wives, a few of them had a BALL openly joking about -they know why I now get up early in the morning & cook his breakfast, and how I must be slipping powered Viagra in his oatmeal. My face turns a little red, but it is all in fun and I now feel like you do as well in bottom quote....



LaceyRain3 said:


> Then I started to feel kind of proud of our sex life....we're not dead yet and we're going to enjoy life to the fullest! I don't care if you know how kinky I am - I'm having fun!


 They're not making fun, this one guy at my husbands work told him just last week -that he is the luckest S of a B he knows. When he comes home & tells me these things, I just laugh & smile. 

I much enjoy sharing on forums where other like minded souls are giving thier stories & experiences. There is benefits to being completely anonymous here, a great sense of freedom in what we share, an openness that many will not go in real life.


----------



## MzAdventure (Oct 24, 2010)

i talk openly to my friends about my sex life. I'm proud, and i wanna help anyfriend that might need help or advice in something my husband and i have done already or thinking about doing. i like to be open and talk about sex it helps other not to feel embarrassed and stop making the whole sex talk sooooo taboo like.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I joke about sex with a majority of my friends. I have 1 girlfriend I do talk to about everything involving sex. I'd never show photos though


----------



## LaceyRain3 (Oct 13, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I much enjoy sharing on forums where other like minded souls are giving thier stories & experiences. There is benefits to being completely anonymous here, a great sense of freedom in what we share, an openness that many will not go in real life.




Agreed! I have learned SO MUCH here - many things I don't want to talk about to friends because - strangely - it's just too personal!


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't tell people things about our sex life. I know my wife occasionally mentions some things to her friends (usually in a fairly oblique manner) but no details.

The stereotype suggests that men have 'locker-room talk' - but TBH, I've never heard any. In my experience, men just don't talke about it that much, not in any detail. It tends to stop ant numbers (some of which are inflated anyway.)


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

It's fun to have your H brag about your hot relationship! He is excited and he likes to express himself with his buddies.

Some men love to talk about sex (some of my friends tell me about their woman), while others avoid the topic (like my H).


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If my wife's sex drive went into overdrive (over even into gear), I would feel like telling everyone, but I wouldn't tell a living soul. That's personal between she and I. Congratulations to both of you!! Sounds like he's a very happy guy and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

unbelievable said:


> If my wife's sex drive went into overdrive (over even into gear), I would feel like telling everyone, but I wouldn't tell a living soul. That's personal between she and I. Congratulations to both of you!! Sounds like he's a very happy guy and there's nothing wrong with that.


*But you would surely tell us HERE and we would be so happy for you!! *


My husband is probably the most quiet reserved guy at his workplace, those other guys he works with are the ones who is ALWAYS talking about sex, the ups & dows, or some explicet webiste, he tells me some of the outragous things they go on about, they sound like dogs. I find it rather entertaining. 

For us, his asking some of these guys if they want to go to the Strip Club with us, that opened a whole can of worms at work, with them razzing him ever since. They knew how I used to be- cause he complained right along with them-that he wasn't getting any, then suddenly I am going to the Strip club with him & letting him get lap dances. So there it started, my husband offers little but these guys have kept the ball rolling -with their razzing him. What can a man do.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I would love to tell stories but there aren't any.......


----------



## louiswin (Nov 4, 2010)

I've always felt a little stranger talking to other guys about sex. Now, I'll tell just about anything to my wife, but other guys? No


----------



## LaceyRain3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Just to give this some background, as far as I know he's mostly telling his "2 best" friends - the ones he's known since childhood. They went through puberty together. I don't think he really tells about it at work or to causal acquaintances.

Seems like from most of the posts that everyone is entirely different! Some tell, some don't, some tell only a little bit!

We haven't been able to have too many new adventures lately. We've both been working hard this last month. We'll have to do something about that very soon! :smthumbup:  :rofl:


----------



## coolkid (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah some times me and my friends talk about sex positions and how long we last. It's kind of weird though, I dont mind talking about it, I just dont really go into exact detalis. I would ike to say that on that note.. : Reverse Cow Girl is the best. lol  personal opion. thx ~ The Cool Kid~


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

it means he's happy, and he's bragging...i'm sure he feels like a stud. i have a few friends that i talk personal sex stuff with..only good stuff of course. lol


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

thoughts:

Girls share more with their girlfriends than guys do. 

I used to share about girls when i was dating till i met the girl i was to marry. I consider my wife pretty open and cool sexually. Candidly, i would not want my guy friends knowing what my wife do or don't do. That is why i like this forum. 

PS.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Never discussed my sex life with friends but one friend discussed his sex life with his wife with me (didn't discuss, just told me about it).

It was too bad because I could never look at his wife's mouth again without that image coming to mind. 'Nuff said.


----------

